# What are these sunglasses on LC??



## Edie (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok I LOVE the sunglasses she is wearing!

Does anyone know by any chance who they are?


----------



## Edie (Feb 20, 2008)

P()()p! After many a search, I happened to fall upon it FINALLY but not until after I started the thread....well if anyone's wondering they are Chloe:

Lauren Conrad thread - Page 34 - The Purse Forum


----------

